# roof ideas



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

any ideas for getting above this metal roof over the front porch so we can get to these peaks? I was thinking some kind of rubber mat and a 16' or 24' ladder.What kind of "mat" would you use?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pivit....... 2 of them should do.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Old seat cushion foam....been using them for years on metal and tile roofs.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Old seat cushion foam....been using them for years on metal and tile roofs.


Any pics?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

with ropes to secure the ladder. Or a lift.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Old seat cushion foam....been using them for years on metal and tile roofs.


Are you talking about the way i've seen guys tape foam to their shoes? It works, but dont let OSHA see you. :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Other than a lift and the matt idea.....

A 32' at a steep angle with a stand-off on it? Not sure if it would work from the picture. It looks like the bushes/tree might be in the way to foot it properly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaron, what I did was take the foam cushions out of old sofas/chairs. On metal and slick slate tile roofs I got some rubber bath mats from Wmart, (the kind with the little suction cups on the bottom), and would use some adhesive spray on it and the cushion. Works pretty neat. Those old cushions are great to have around for regular roofs also.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a PIA! 

I think Nate has the right idea with a articulating boom. 

What condition is the metal roof in? Is scratching it a concern?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pivit on the roof over the porch, set up your ladder....done


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Pivit on the roof over the porch, set up your ladder....done


Got it.....

Wolf's bath mat idea under two pivots! :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Pivit on the roof over the porch, set up your ladder....done


Coming from a paint desk clerk. 

Done alot of these?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

forgot ^^^^^:jester::whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Coming from a paint desk clerk.
> 
> Done alot of these?


Am I missing something? Looks like he wants to paint the peaks above the porch. Maybe im missing the question.


Ive done my share of painting, and hated every minute of it just about. I've had to wear a harness and drop off a roof to paint peaks over water before.....yeah i'll stay sitting behind a desk these days thank you very much :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If marking up the roof isnt a concern then pivot away. I wouldnt trust a pivot on a piece of unsecured rubber on a metal roof at that pitch. I would rather have a lift to get the job done faster and safer than wasting money on a two man operation of rigging up a "maybe safe" or a "might not cause any damage" way to do that job. 

Aaron is big on lifts anyways. I'm suprised he didnt just go that route to begin with.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The roof over the porch sure looks like it has shingles to me from the pic.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> The roof over the porch sure looks like it has shingles to me from the pic.


If the lower roof is shingled, then just use roofer jacks! 

But I'm assuming its also a metal roof because I think it would be Aarons first choice in that situation.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> That's a PIA!
> 
> I think Nate has the right idea with a articulating boom.
> 
> What condition is the metal roof in? Is scratching it a concern?


Brand new with some design. I got a lift coming out Thursday. Was just trying to think outside the box a bit.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> with ropes to secure the ladder. Or a lift.


Got nicer ones then these but I don't see how that would help?????


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Brand new with some design. I got a lift coming out Thursday. Was just trying to think outside the box a bit.


Thinking outside the box is good but nothing beats practicle experience of proven methods.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Whats wrong with just attaching a 2x4 or 2x6 to the top of the ladder for the fascia and you can get the rest from a stand off.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Also set ladder at 90 degree with a leg levelers


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't see how you are going to get a lift in there.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Got nicer ones then these but I don't see how that would help?????


Oh yeah? Those are the bees knees.. I haven't seen another pivoting foot setup like these. I have them on all of my ladders aside from the 40'. I LOVE them. Best $70.00 you can spend on a ladder IMHO.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> The roof over the porch sure looks like it has shingles to me from the pic.


No shingles.It's all brand new metal.It's just the shadow from the trees.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ideally a lift would be the thing to use. Around here it seems everyone has in-ground sprinkler systems and the ground is so soggy you could cause some major yard damage so we always looked for ways to improvise. We dont have alot of steel roofs up here, though I do see more and more all the time. Mostly, other than composite shingle and wood shakes, there are quite a few tile, slate, and asbestos shingles. The asbestos are quite the challenge when cover with 60 years of grime and moss. Brittle also.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

id kick out a 40 at an angle, or use a very deep stand off in combination with kicking out the 40. id stake the 40 at the ground or tie it off to a column in front of it.

ive also used pivots in situations like this, but not on standing seam. 

you could try a method similar to one vp used. vice grips placed on the ribs, and supporting a set up. (although i harrassed him for it)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> No shingles.It's all brand new metal.It's just the shadow from the trees.


Yeah ok then :thumbsup: I saw the metal roof on the steep pitch roof. The other looked shingled. I was like "WTF is he whining about, he needs to just pull his panties up and go do it already" :notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I was like "WTF is he whining about, he needs to just pull his panties up and go do it already" :notworthy:


Could be my new tag-line...... :whistling2:


----------

